# Newbie Classical Enthusiast - Let's see where this journey goes...



## Robert Gamble (Dec 18, 2016)

Long time Metal lover here. Before that I tended to like New Age/Celtic. Before that I was pretty much a Pop music guy (way back in college). I've heard many times that Metal or Classical lovers often have similar personalities and I've owned a few classical CDs. What finally pushed me over the edge was Trans Siberian Night's "Beethoven's Last Night" CD. It's basically a Symphonic Metal band that quotes (or covers) classical (sometimes Christmas) music in their works.

So, being an Amazon Prime member, I put a bunch of classical music that I have free access to (great resource to at least sample a huge amount of music), put it on shuffle and used it for background as something my wife (a percussionist but not a Metal lover) and I could enjoy.

At some point instead of shuffling it, I listened to Tchaikovsky's 6th Symphony all the way through and was hooked.

Then I did what I usually do, stuff my Amazon Cart with music CDs after doing a lot of research on which ones I would like combined with 'best recordings'. And bought a fair bit of it. It also convinced me to buy a good pair of headphones.

I tend to enjoy works with strong melodies right now and have mostly gone for the Symphonies. One of my favorites recently was Dvorak's 9th Symphony. Partially because it was quite familiar to me because of a metal band (Epica) performing the 1st movement. I enjoyed Franck's 5th. And of course Beethoven's 9th.

My current collection (not counting Amazon Prime's free streaming ones) are:

Ones I already had (not counting some classical + nature meditative CDs):
*Pachelbel's Greatest Hit (various artists/interpretations)* - classic ear worm
*Holst's (The Planets)* - not sure where this one is.. I liked it well enough
*Herschel's Symphonies (London Mozart Players/Bamert)* - listened awhile back, nice background
*Meij's Symphony No.1 (London Symphony Orchestra/Warble)* - listened to... not overly thrilled by it
*Beethoven's 9th (Berliner Philharmoniker/Karajan) *- love it
*Orff's Carmina Burana (Philadelphia Orchestra/Ormandy*; At least one more - definitely Levine, possibly Jochum but right now can't lay my hands on either) - Greatly enjoyed this one previously
*Berlioz's Les Troyens (London Symphony Orchestra/Colin Davis)* - Have not yet tackled this one.
*Beethoven's 5th and 7th (Kleiber's classic recording... unfortunately I can only find the Jewel Case!)*

Ones I now have:
*Suk's Asrael (Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra/Ashkenazy) *- listened to 3 times... I like it a lot
*Beethoven's 3rd and 8th (Cleveland Orchestra/Szell)* - not yet listened to
*Dvorak's 8th and 9th (Berliner Philharmoniker/Kubelik)* - Really like the 9th a lot, enjoyed the 8th.
*Franck's Symphony in D minor / d'Indy's Symphony on a French Mountain Air (Montreal Symphony Orchestra)* - I liked Franck's but d'Indy's didn't click. It felt too.... airy, but I'll give it another try sometime.
*Hovhaness Symphony 2, Stravinsky's The Fairy Kiss: Divertimento, Prokofiev's Lieutenant Kije (Chicago Symphony Orchestra/Reiner)*: Listened to this last night, but I admit my full attention wasn't on it. I enjoyed it. The highlight for me though was Prokofiev.
*Rachmaninov Symphony 2 (London Symphony Orchestra/Previn)* - Haven't yet listened to it.
*Rimsky-Korsakov's Scheherazade; Borodin's Polovtsian Dances (Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Beecham)* - Really enjoyed Scheherazade and found Bordon's music fun.
*Stanford's 3rd Symphony (Keyes)* - Haven't listened to it yet.
*Tchaikovsky's 4th, 5th and 6th (Weiner Philharmoniker/Gergiev)* - Enjoyed the 6th a lot, liked the 4th, haven't tried the 5th yet.

On their way:
Sibelius's 5th and 7th (Karajan)
Another Dvorak's 9th (Kertesz)
Selected bits of Wagner's Ring (Solti)
Mozart's 38th - 41st (Scottish Chamber Orchestra/Mackerras)
Schubert's 9th, Haydn's 88th (Furtwangler)
Enescu's 3rd & Poema Romana (Andreescu)
Mahler's 2nd (Klemperer)
Mahler's 2nd, Schmidt's 4th (Mehta)
Shostakovich's 5th (Mravinsky)
Saed Haddad's "The Sublime"
Honegger's 2nd and 3rd, Stravinsky's Concerto for D in String Orchestra (Karajan)
Korngold's Symphony in F Sharp (Welser-Most)
Atterberg's 2nd and Suite No. 3 for Violin, Viola, and String Orchestra (Westerberg)
Elgar's 1st and Organ Sonata (Hickox)
Balakirev's 1st and 2nd (and many other works) (Sinaisky)

(Whew... and there went all my Christmas money + PayPal money I got from selling some things - now I think I officially have a Classical Music collection)


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Robert, you are off to a good start. I like that you are working sideways into other works by composers; once you have found you like certain works by them, you dig deeper into any given composer's "catalog". You might try also, say, concertos as a theme-- piano concertos, violin concertos, by different composers also, to compare and contrast. There's no hurry, you've got a lifetime of wonderful listening before you. Best of luck!


----------



## Lenny (Jul 19, 2016)

Welcome! I really liked your notion of "pushed me over the edge"... I don't think there's coming back, so watch out!


----------



## David OByrne (Dec 1, 2016)

I'm a year in with my classical fandom. Glad you could join us, I'm new here too. That's a big list :lol:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

A very warm welcome Robert Gamble to Talk Classical, impressive list and nice nickname.


----------



## Robert Gamble (Dec 18, 2016)

Pugg said:


> A very warm welcome Robert Gamble to Talk Classical, impressive list and nice nickname.


Thanks! Nickname?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Robert Gamble said:


> Thanks! Nickname?


I gambled, that Robert Gamble.......get it?
If it's your real name I am sorry.


----------



## Robert Gamble (Dec 18, 2016)

Strange Magic said:


> Robert, you are off to a good start. I like that you are working sideways into other works by composers; once you have found you like certain works by them, you dig deeper into any given composer's "catalog". You might try also, say, concertos as a theme-- piano concertos, violin concertos, by different composers also, to compare and contrast. There's no hurry, you've got a lifetime of wonderful listening before you. Best of luck!


I do have some Concertos in my list of things to try. And yes, this is my normal reaction to discovering some new 'hobby/obsession'. Go wide and then dig deeper in the areas that interest me!


----------



## Robert Gamble (Dec 18, 2016)

Pugg said:


> I gambled, that Robert Gamble.......get it?
> If it's your real name I am sorry.


It is my real name.  It does lead to good forum names though, I often go with Gambler.


----------



## Muddy (Feb 5, 2012)

Welcome, Robert. I've got to say, your list is impressive. So many years ago, when I was a teen, I was a big reader of classic literature. I loved, loved, loved the classics. That got me thinking about music. If the literary classics gave me so much joy, I thought, what about classical music? No one advised me. I just made the decision to listen. I checked out records from the library. That wasn't too successful. But then I subscribed to Time/Life's Great Men of Music series. It changed my life. Best thing that I ever did, besides marrying my wife. (Is she gone?)

Robert, you are off to a great start. I would suggest Mozart's Piano Concertos, Beethoven's Piano Sonatas, and anything Bach. Try some Chopin. Good luck!


----------



## gHeadphone (Mar 30, 2015)

Welcome to the club Robert, im only in a couple of years myself but loving every moment, im actually angry that i only discovered classical music 2 years ago. 

If you like Beethovens 9th, try the 3rd and try to find that 5th and 7th cd from the Kleiber jewel case!


----------



## Robert Gamble (Dec 18, 2016)

Currently listening to Stanford's Symphony 3, "The Irish". I'm enjoying it. Not sure it's "memorable" in that I'll have it in my head afterwards, but is a generally mellow, warm, uplifting piece. Hmm, really liking the 4th Movement though. 

One thing I really enjoy (which may be obvious) is seeking out the more obscure but good works. Within a few weeks of my introduction to Metal by a friend he was amazed at how many bands I found that he really liked that he'd never heard of. The "Some Great Lesser Known Symphonies You Should Hear" thread on here helped me in my broad approach a lot!

Amazon tells me three more CDs are at my place (Sibelius, Shostakovich and Enescu).


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Welcome to the forum ! You've made some wonderful choices . You should also try the symphonic poems of Richard Strauss , such as Don Juan, Till Eulenspiegel, Death and Transfiguration, Also Sprach Zarathustra ( used by Kubrick in 2001 - the beginning at least ), Don Quixote, Ein Heldenleben, 
Symphonia Domestica, the Alpine Symphony , for example. You couldn't do better than the classic EMI set with Rudolf Kempe and the Dresden State orchestra , which includes other terrific music by this composer . 
Before plunging into complete Wagner recordings, try some of the orchestral preludes and overtures , for example . The sets by Solti and Karajan are unbeatable . 
Try "Ma Vlast " (My Fatherland ) by Bedrich Smetana , which is a cycle of six orchestral works celebrating the history and geography of what we now call the Czech Republic . The most famous part is the "Moldau " , which is a description of a trip through the river Molda which flows through the 
country . Any of the recordings by such famous Czech conductors as Rafael Kubelik, Vaclav Neumann,Jiri Belohlavek and others will do fine .
Other complete recordings or DVDs of complete operas you should try are Otello , Don Carlo, Aida, Il Trovatore , by Giuseepe Verdi , Tosca and Turandot by Puccini, Carmen by Bizet , Fidelio by Beethoven (his only opera ) , Salome, Elektra and Der Rosenkavalier by Richard Strauss , Boris Godunov by
Mussorgsky , to name only a handful .


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

******* it, I love seeing someone get into classical music.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Blancrocher said:


> ******* it, I love seeing someone get into classical music.


That goes for me too


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Haydn man said:


> That goes for me too


I do add +1 for me too.


----------



## Gazzington (Dec 12, 2016)

I am a newbie too and also coming from the realm of metal. I am very much into Wagners ring cycle but am wondering what is the next best direction to take. Is it better to buy box sets of various composers like the verdi and massive Mozart ones or go for the deutsche grammophon sets with a variety of material, or even the conductor sets such as Karajan. Any advice would be greatly received.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Welcome Gazzington and all other newbies in this thread and elsewhere. What a great thread to see, especially at Christmas.

I generally recommend not only newbies but also grizzled old classical music vets like me to listen to as wide a choice of music as they can. That way you maximise your chances of finding music you particularly like (and then by all means explore it further) but at the same time you keep things constantly fresh and new. Conductor sets can be a good way of doing this - if you've heard two or three performances by a particular conductor and have enjoyed all of them, there may well be something in their work to which you as an individual can particularly respond. And trust your gut - by all means seek the views of others as you're doing here, but make your own mind up about them and always remember that no two people will have 100% identical tastes, reactions or requirements.

You have a lifetime of happy hunting ahead. Good luck with it!


----------



## Gazzington (Dec 12, 2016)

Thanks for the welcome. Matter of interest can you recommend any conductor sets for me to start me on my journey. Many thanks


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Gazzington said:


> Thanks for the welcome. Matter of interest can you recommend any conductor sets for me to start me on my journey. Many thanks


A very warm welcome Gazzington to Talk Classical, if you de mean Wagner, the Solti one is almost recognized being the best of all time. Karajan would be also a good choice.
Take your time to browse trough the opera section, lots of debate going on almost every opera by Wagner.
And other composers of course.


----------



## Robert Gamble (Dec 18, 2016)

superhorn said:


> Welcome to the forum ! You've made some wonderful choices . You should also try the symphonic poems of Richard Strauss , such as Don Juan, Till Eulenspiegel, Death and Transfiguration, Also Sprach Zarathustra ( used by Kubrick in 2001 - the beginning at least ), Don Quixote, Ein Heldenleben,
> Symphonia Domestica, the Alpine Symphony , for example. You couldn't do better than the classic EMI set with Rudolf Kempe and the Dresden State orchestra , which includes other terrific music by this composer .
> Before plunging into complete Wagner recordings, try some of the orchestral preludes and overtures , for example . The sets by Solti and Karajan are unbeatable .
> Try "Ma Vlast " (My Fatherland ) by Bedrich Smetana , which is a cycle of six orchestral works celebrating the history and geography of what we now call the Czech Republic . The most famous part is the "Moldau " , which is a description of a trip through the river Molda which flows through the
> ...


Hi superhorn! Thanks for the advice.  I do have the 2 CD set by Solti for Wagner (just got it yesterday). I'll keep Strauss in mind too for my next purchasing spasm. Smetana sounds interesting too! I'll probably wait to get into Operas for a bit, but will keep your post in mind!


----------



## Robert Gamble (Dec 18, 2016)

Gazzington said:


> Thanks for the welcome. Matter of interest can you recommend any conductor sets for me to start me on my journey. Many thanks


Gazzington, welcome to the journey! Nice to see another metal fan branching out like I am. The most immediately resonant pieces for me were Beethoven's 5th, Tchaikovsky's 6th, and Dvorak's 9th (all symphonies). They kind of primed the pump a bit as it were to let me enjoy not only the more bombastic elements of classical, but to see how quieter moments can feed into them.


----------



## Schumanniac (Dec 11, 2016)

Holy hell, that list! Jumping straight into the massively scaled symphonies and operas by ambitious composers, thats cajones right there. My hat is now tipped in awe. 

As someone who just hopped on the wagon two years ago, i would also strongly recommend the smaller genre of chamber works, and solo pieces by composers such as Schumann, Faure, Chopin, schubert, debussy, Tchaikovsky and beethoven( his late quartets, my friend. Late quartets). Getting familiar with the expression trough fewer instruments, more simple but no less rewarding, really heightened my appreciation for the orchestral works. Welcome to this wonderful journey. Spotify has been really helpful in guiding me trough the overwhelming amount of composers, and recordings out there.


----------



## Gazzington (Dec 12, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. I shall find some of these on Spotify and get listening.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Gazzington said:


> Thanks for the welcome. Matter of interest can you recommend any conductor sets for me to start me on my journey. Many thanks


My advice would be to avoid single performer sets as _nobody _is good in everything. Continue your research and pick and choose what seems most interesting. I also tend to avoid complete symphony sets for the same reason, i.e. that there are few conductors who are equally good in all, and often the most interesting interpretations are done by someone who never recorded all in a set of works.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Good advice in some ways, Becca, but IMHO more applicable to someone at a later stage of his/her journey. I'd say the top priority for a newbie would be just to listen as widely as possible, besides which financial considerations might also make complete conductor/symphony sets a good idea for a beginner. They have a lifetime ahead of them in which to spread their wings more widely later on.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Gazzington said:


> Thanks for the welcome. Matter of interest can you recommend any conductor sets for me to start me on my journey. Many thanks


You're welcome and I'm glad other posters are pitching in with enthusiasm too. As far as conductors are concerned, anything by Carlos Kleiber is well worth listening to. There are some DVDs of concerts conducted by him which include repertoire he never conducted on CD which you might also investigate. Man, I envy you about to get into all this for the first time!


----------



## S P Summers (Dec 23, 2016)

Welcome to the world of classical music; I envy you. To hear all of my favorite works of music for the first time again... You're in for an epic journey.

If I could give you some personal recommendations, any Beethoven by Karajan is bound to be fantastic. I noticed that you haven't listened to Beethoven's 3rd symphony yet; it is absolutely essential. I love the 1952 Karajan recording personally. Also be sure to check out piano concertos 3, 4, and 5. Claudio Arrau plays Beethoven beautifully as well.

Other than Beethoven, Chopin's piano concertos 1 and 2 are excellent. I really like Ashkenazy for Chopin, although Zimerman is an excellent performer as well. Tchaikovsky's 1st piano concerto is excellent- I'd listen to Evgeny Kissin or Ashkenazy for that and same for the Rachmaninoff piano concertos. If you really like solo piano; you need to check out Liszt. The Transcendental Etudes are amazing and I love his Sonata in B, and the piano concertos obviously. Georges Cziffra plays Liszt unlike anyone else.

And then, we come to Brahms. His symphonies and solo piano pieces stand out in my opinion. I am however still undecided as to who is my favorite Brahms performer, although I am leaning towards Claudio Arrau. His conservative approach and respect for the score works well with Brahms' music.

I have a particular affection for the piano as I'm sure you've noticed; but those are some excellent pieces that shouldn't be too niche to help get you started.


If you're hungry for more-

Other recommendations for outstanding piano works- Busoni's "Chaconne" and his Piano Concerto in C Major are amazing. I'd suggest Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli for those. Leopold Godowsky is another favorite, check out his Passacaglia in B Minor as well as the Sonata in E minor. Those are much lesser recorded works; the easiest recordings to find will be Marc-Andre Hamelin.

Happy listening!


----------



## S P Summers (Dec 23, 2016)

gHeadphone said:


> im actually angry that i only discovered classical music 2 years ago.


You should be! Better late than never though. I really do feel incredibly lucky to have known this music for my whole life. =)


----------



## Robert Gamble (Dec 18, 2016)

S P Summers said:


> Welcome to the world of classical music; I envy you. To hear all of my favorite works of music for the first time again... You're in for an epic journey.
> 
> Thanks! I'm really enjoying this so far!


Personal recommendations are always welcomed!



> If I could give you some personal recommendations, any Beethoven by Karajan is bound to be fantastic. I noticed that you haven't listened to Beethoven's 3rd symphony yet; it is absolutely essential. I love the 1952 Karajan recording personally. Also be sure to check out piano concertos 3, 4, and 5. Claudio Arrau plays Beethoven beautifully as well.
> 
> Other than Beethoven, Chopin's piano concertos 1 and 2 are excellent. I really like Ashkenazy for Chopin, although Zimerman is an excellent performer as well. Tchaikovsky's 1st piano concerto is excellent- I'd listen to Evgeny Kissin or Ashkenazy for that and same for the Rachmaninoff piano concertos. If you really like solo piano; you need to check out Liszt. The Transcendental Etudes are amazing and I love his Sonata in B, and the piano concertos obviously. Georges Cziffra plays Liszt unlike anyone else.


Beethoven's 3rd is definitely on my pile of next listens...
I have a Liszt (Hough - Ballades, Polonaises, and Sonata in B) coming now, if I like it I'll look up Cziffra.
I also have a Chopin coming but it doesn't have any of his Concertos. Some Nocturnes, Scherzos and Sontata #2.



> And then, we come to Brahms. His symphonies and solo piano pieces stand out in my opinion. I am however still undecided as to who is my favorite Brahms performer, although I am leaning towards Claudio Arrau. His conservative approach and respect for the score works well with Brahms' music.


Brahms' 4th symphony (Kleiber) is in my cart for my next purchase. His three Piano Trios and the Concerto for Violin and Concerto are on their way though.



> I have a particular affection for the piano as I'm sure you've noticed; but those are some excellent pieces that shouldn't be too niche to help get you started.
> 
> If you're hungry for more-
> 
> ...


And thank you for these too! My wife introduced me to an Iranian composer, Fariborz Lachini who has some beautiful piano music. I haven't listened to enough classical piano works to tell how it compares but this is a piece she used to play:


----------



## S P Summers (Dec 23, 2016)

Robert Gamble said:


> Beethoven's 3rd is definitely on my pile of next listens...
> 
> I have a Liszt (Hough - Ballades, Polonaises, and Sonata in B) coming now, if I like it I'll look up Cziffra.
> 
> I also have a Chopin coming but it doesn't have any of his Concertos. Some Nocturnes, Scherzos and Sontata #2.


Regarding the Beethoven-

Every one of Beethoven's symphonies is a masterpiece; the 3rd is particularly excellent however. There's a 13 CD Karajan Complete Beethoven Symphonies set which includes that legendary 1963 recording of the 9th; I *highly* recommend ordering it. It was only like $35 or something silly too; definitely worth buying. If you haven't heard the symphonies yet and you're willing to buy that set and also have godlike patience; I'd order it and wait so that your first impression of the crowning artistic achievement in the history of mankind is from the master himself. I'm speaking of all 9 symphonies as a whole when I say that btw and I truly believe it. The other works of his that I regard as highly as the symphonies are the 3rd, 4th, and 5th Piano Concertos. Please; do NOT overlook them!

Beethoven wrote some fantastic Piano Sonatas as well; I'll recommend some of those if you ask me to.

Regarding the Liszt-

Ya, the Sonata in B is definitely essential... The thing about Liszt though, is that his music can sound *SO* different from one pianist to another; more drastically than with most composers from that era. You may be put off by one performance, and fall in love with another. I'm not familiar with the specific recordings you mentioned, Hough is an excellent pianist of course so I don't want to say one thing or another about that recording. I would however *highly* recommend Argerich or Kissin; and if you like what you hear check out Cziffra after that as he is the most unorthodox of the three. They all play Liszt differently, and I love them all for different reasons. I can understand why some people are put off of Liszt, much of his music is very "niche" and he's definitely a pianists' composer.

The way I'd introduce somebody to Liszt's music would be to start with Transcendental Etudes 10 (Appassionata), 11 (Harmonies du Soir), and 12 (Chasse-Neige). They are relatively short, accessible, and I think they are some of the most beautiful piano pieces ever written. Ballade No. 2 is also beautiful, and of course there is the Hungarian Rhapsody #2 in C sharp minor. After that, check out the magnificent Concerto Pathetique or the Sonata in B; but be sure to listen to all of those pieces before you decide whether you like Liszt or not.

Regarding the Chopin-

Here's the thing about Chopin... Many of his most famous pieces (the nocturnes, waltzes, scherzos...); those are by far the most exposed works of his; and unfortunately they are really not even close to his best work. You're on the right track with the Sonata #2; but I'm going to *strongly* recommend Sonata #3 in B minor, Op. 58. It is his best imo. The strong first movement that grabs your attention and draws you in, the outstanding beauty of the 3rd movement; and then the powerful finale. It is a masterful piano sonata.

The Piano Concertos 1 and 2 however... You should prioritize listening to that if you want a proper introduction to Chopin. Listen to them in that order too; if you want to see the genius of Chopin right away, that's what you should do. It was years before I discovered them and that's why I never considered myself a huge fan of Chopin. I certainly am now however. Jump right into the deep end with Sonata #3, Piano Concerto 1, and then Piano Concerto 2.

Recommend pianists for Chopin- *Definitely* Evgeny Kissin, Vladimir Ashkenazy, and Krystian Zimerman. All three are masters of Chopin and their recordings are the best I've heard.

Regarding the Brahms-

His sonatas are so beautiful and very dramatic. They are just wonderful. I don't know what it is about them; Brahms is a composer that really understood the piano and it truly shows in his solo piano compositions. People will recommend the Piano Concertos and the 4th symphony; but I didn't fall in love with Brahms until I heard his piano sonatas. I'd *liked* his symphonies before that; but I gained a new appreciation for them after studying the sonatas. My personal favorites are sonata #3, and sonata #2 btw.

I love Claudio Arrau for Brahms solo piano. I don't feel confident enough to recommend any one specific conductor for his orchestral works though; I have not studied them for as long as I have everything else I mentioned. Maybe somebody else could help with that.

P.S. Thank you very much for that piece you linked that your wife showed you. I will listen to it and tell you what I think.


----------



## Gazzington (Dec 12, 2016)

I see so many Karajan box sets, which from your knowledge is the one to get. I see a complete collection by warner and those individual 60s and 70s sets by grammophon. As I will have Xmas money, which should I invest in?


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Gazzington said:


> I see so many Karajan box sets, which from your knowledge is the one to get. I see a complete collection by warner and those individual 60s and 70s sets by grammophon. As I will have Xmas money, which should I invest in?


I'd invest in the DG 1970s symphomies set which I got for about £35 at the time. Has all the major symphonies on it including Beethoven, Mozart, Haydn, Tchaikovsky, Schumann, Mendelssohn, Brahms, etc. Very fine set. There is a discussion point over whether his 63 or 77 Beethoven set is the best. Here it is 77 which will not disappoint.


----------



## S P Summers (Dec 23, 2016)

DavidA said:


> I'd invest in the DG 1970s symphomies set which I got for about £35 at the time. Has all the major symphonies on it including Beethoven, Mozart, Haydn, Tchaikovsky, Schumann, Mendelssohn, Brahms, etc. Very fine set. There is a discussion point over whether his 63 or 77 Beethoven set is the best. Here it is 77 which will not disappoint.


It certainly won't disappoint... But I cast my vote for the '63!!!


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

S P Summers said:


> Regarding the Beethoven-
> 
> Every one of Beethoven's symphonies is a masterpiece; the 3rd is particularly excellent however. There's a 13 CD Karajan Complete Beethoven Symphonies set which includes that legendary 1963 recording of the 9th; I *highly* recommend ordering it. It was only like $35 or something silly too; definitely worth buying. If you haven't heard the symphonies yet and you're willing to buy that set and also have godlike patience; I'd order it and wait so that your first impression of the crowning artistic achievement in the history of mankind is from the master himself. I'm speaking of all 9 symphonies as a whole when I say that btw and I truly believe it. The other works of his that I regard as highly as the symphonies are the 3rd, 4th, and 5th Piano Concertos. Please; do NOT overlook them!
> 
> ...


A lot of good, interesting advice here but I have to disagree with some of your views on Chopin. For me some of the Nocturnes, Scherzos and especially Ballades absolutely belong among his best work while the concertos - though I love them - do not. Shorter pieces might also provide an easier intro.to Chopin for a newbie than the sonatas. I've been listening to, playing and enjoying Chopin's music for well over half a century and I still find the Sonata in B minor easier to admire than to love.


----------



## S P Summers (Dec 23, 2016)

Animal the Drummer said:


> A lot of good, interesting advice here but I have to disagree with some of your views on Chopin. For me some of the Nocturnes, Scherzos and especially Ballades absolutely belong among his best work while the concertos - though I love them - do not. Shorter pieces might also provide an easier intro.to Chopin for a newbie than the sonatas. I've been listening to, playing and enjoying Chopin's music for well over half a century and I still find the Sonata in B minor easier to admire than to love.


Really huh? Interesting take... It was the exact opposite for me. I am a pianist, and although it was fun to play the shorter Chopin piano pieces I wouldn't really ever choose to listen to many of them for recreation. As I mentioned; I strongly believe that I couldn't get into Chopin because those were the only pieces I had heard and they really didn't do much for me...

The first time I heard the Sonata in B, that was the first time I ever listened to Chopin and went "...holy ******!" after hearing it (as all amazing music should make you do). Then after I heard the concertos; I was mainly just disappointed in myself for not finding them sooner.

It's interesting that we essentially had opposite experiences for coming around to Chopin. I guess the OP will find out for himself! But my advice to OP- if you are still so-so on Chopin after those Nocturnes and Scherzos; you may have a similar revelation as I did upon hearing the more grand, dramatic works.


----------



## jtbell (Oct 4, 2012)

Robert Gamble said:


> On their way:
> [...]
> Atterberg's 2nd and Suite No. 3 for Violin, Viola, and String Orchestra (Westerberg)


Just out of curiosity, how did you happen to latch onto Atterberg? Not to diss him or anything like that, but he's a bit off the beaten path, so to speak. I have a lot of his stuff, including two sets of his symphonies, but that's because Nordic composers are my biggest specialty beyond the mainstream German/Austrian repertoire.

The recordings by Westerberg are a bit long in the tooth (1960s) as far as sound is concerned. If the music attracts you, try the recent (2010's) recordings of the symphonies and some other pieces conducted by Neeme Järvi on Chandos.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Welcome and Merry Christmas! As I wrote another newbie there has never been a better time to be a collector because the labels have dumped their big box collections at bargain prices. Try going to the Presto Classical site and click on the big box and see what appeals.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Welcome Robert Gamble. I came from a hard rock background (Deep Purple, Ten Years After, Ted Nugent, ZZ Top, etc.) into classical with much help from Emerson, Lake and Palmer's art-rock version of Pictures at and Exhibition (Mussorgsky). 

There are many great Beethoven symphony cycles that you don't have to necessarily focus on any one, especially since you could consider a half dozen or so and then buy the one that is lowest priced. You also have to consider tempo. There are Beethoven symphony cycles varying from rather slow (Walter and Klemperer for example) to very fast (Zinman and the later ~1950s Toscanini for example). Then there are those in between, such as Monteux, Szell, and Wand. My favorites so far (you often end up with multiple cycles) are Zinman, Toscanini, and Monteux.

I would highly recommend you check out a wide variety of opera, particularly on DVD with English subtitles. That is one of my favorite classical music areas.


----------



## Robert Gamble (Dec 18, 2016)

jtbell said:


> Just out of curiosity, how did you happen to latch onto Atterberg? Not to diss him or anything like that, but he's a bit off the beaten path, so to speak. I have a lot of his stuff, including two sets of his symphonies, but that's because Nordic composers are my biggest specialty beyond the mainstream German/Austrian repertoire.
> 
> The recordings by Westerberg are a bit long in the tooth (1960s) as far as sound is concerned. If the music attracts you, try the recent (2010's) recordings of the symphonies and some other pieces conducted by Neeme Järvi on Chandos.


Hi jtbell. I latched onto Atterberg via a thread on this forum (Great Lesser Known Symphonies You Should Hear). I listened to a bit of his work on Youtube and liked it enough to pick up a CD. Thanks your advice!

In general I like not only listening to acknowledged classics, but lesser known works/composers.


----------



## Robert Gamble (Dec 18, 2016)

Triplets said:


> Welcome and Merry Christmas! As I wrote another newbie there has never been a better time to be a collector because the labels have dumped their big box collections at bargain prices. Try going to the Presto Classical site and click on the big box and see what appeals.


I'll do that! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## S P Summers (Dec 23, 2016)

Robert Gamble said:


> In general I like not only listening to acknowledged classics, but lesser known works/composers.


 You *must* be sure to check out Ferruccio Busoni and Leopold Godowsky if that is the case. They are well known among musicians and enthusiasts but definitely not to the average listener. Both of them composed some of the greatest piano music ever written, and were the first composers to revolutionize both piano composition, technique, and teaching since Franz Liszt.

So incredibly complex, rich, powerful- and technically unbelievable. As a pianist I have particular love for those two composers. I cannot recommend them enough.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Strong melodies? Sibelius definitely one of my favorites due to this.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Being a heavy metal fan you evidently like your music to have a lot of oomph - and your selections more or less back up this.
Stick with the romantics then as you are doing.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Really a fun thread to read, and welcome to Robert Gamble and Gazzington and any other newbies here. It sounds like Robert Gamble is in for a real treat listening to Beethoven's Symphony No. 3 (which is called the "Eroica" or "Heroic" symphony). I have loved Classical and Romantic-era music for 50+ years now, and back at Yale many years ago I took a full-year course in Romantic music with the legendary Wagner expert Dr. Robert Bailey. He took the Eroica as his model to make the point that Beethoven was, even as early as his third symphony, already stretching Classical music models to their extremes. Did you know there is even a wonderful website dedicated solely to this symphony? Here it is: http://www.beethovenseroica.com/Pg3_****/1mov/1m01.htm. And of course by the 9th Symphony (and the Choral Fantasy that is its precursor), Beethoven demolished the Classical modes and was helping usher in the Romantic era. But speaking of Beethoven symphonies please do not overlook the wonderful Sixth ("Pastorale') and the Seventh (which an admirer Richard Wagner called "the apotheosis of the dance"; its last (fourth) movement (and Stravinsky's Rite of Spring) also familar to those of us lucky enough to have grown up seeing Disney's Fantasia in movie theaters. But Dr. Bailey also introduced us to many other Romantic composers: Berlioz has written many wonderful symphonic poems (and I love The Damnation of Faust) that are standalone such as Harold en Italie (John Eliot Gardner has a wonderful recording of that) and the Symphonie Fantastique and opera overtures that work on their own (although quite a few of the operas did not succeed); the most famous of those are Le Carnaval Romain and Benvenuto Cellini (great recording of a bunch of them by Charles Dutoit-Montreal Symphony).

I was glad to see someone above mention Sibelius, as he has written a ton of what I consider Romantic-era music, tone poems, symphonies, even though to him (and other critics) it was very old-school for when it was written. Sibelius' Second Symphony is among the favorites of many a music lover who appreciates the symphonic form. (Oh, and the Grieg Piano Concerto is so popular!) (Perhaps you can tell my mind is just bursting with many of my favorite pieces I want to get in here stream-of-consciousness while still maintaining some kind of rational organization to what is turning out to be a very long note for me.) Check out Sibelius' Karelia Suite; En Saga; Pohjola's Daughter; The Swan of Tuonela; and the great Finlandia; as well as Lemminkainen Suite; Tapiola; the Sibelius Violin Concerto (Anne-Sophie Mutter/Andre Previn/DG does a bang-up job of that one). What else? Respighi, The Pines of Rome, the Fountains of Rome, and Feste Romane (some jaded musicians might tell you that their orchestrations are superior to their musical content; I disagree but they are mighty enjoyable if not terribly "sophisticated." Just lean back and enjoy it.)

Strauss! Some great tone poems, and all those rambling symphonies and some incredible operas! Dr. Bailey actually dated the death of the Romantic Era to 1949 (year I was born, yay!), the year that Strauss died. Ein Heldenleben, Don Juan, Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks, Der Rosenkavalier, Ariadne auf Naxos (extremely rewarding every time you listen; tons of different great casts for this operatic mashup parody), Salome, Elektra (please get Birgit Nilsson singing it).

Welcome, welcome, WELCOME and forgive my extended ramble through so many musical delights (and many others I will regret very soon having forgotten to include here).

:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------



## Robert Gamble (Dec 18, 2016)

S P Summers said:


> You *must* be sure to check out Ferruccio Busoni and Leopold Godowsky if that is the case. They are well known among musicians and enthusiasts but definitely not to the average listener. Both of them composed some of the greatest piano music ever written, and were the first composers to revolutionize both piano composition, technique, and teaching since Franz Liszt.
> 
> So incredibly complex, rich, powerful- and technically unbelievable. As a pianist I have particular love for those two composers. I cannot recommend them enough.


Thanks for the tips, I will look them up! Can you point to a favorite on YouTube for me to check out?


----------



## Robert Gamble (Dec 18, 2016)

neoshredder said:


> Strong melodies? Sibelius definitely one of my favorites due to this.


Sibelius is one of my favorites already. I've listened to the 5th and 7th both.


----------



## Robert Gamble (Dec 18, 2016)

Barelytenor said:


> Really a fun thread to read, and welcome to Robert Gamble and Gazzington and any other newbies here. It sounds like Robert Gamble is in for a real treat listening to Beethoven's Symphony No. 3 (which is called the "Eroica" or "Heroic" symphony). I have loved Classical and Romantic-era music for 50+ years now, and back at Yale many years ago I took a full-year course in Romantic music with the legendary Wagner expert Dr. Robert Bailey. He took the Eroica as his model to make the point that Beethoven was, even as early as his third symphony, already stretching Classical music models to their extremes. Did you know there is even a wonderful website dedicated solely to this symphony? Here it is: http://www.beethovenseroica.com/Pg3_****/1mov/1m01.htm. And of course by the 9th Symphony (and the Choral Fantasy that is its precursor), Beethoven demolished the Classical modes and was helping usher in the Romantic era. But speaking of Beethoven symphonies please do not overlook the wonderful Sixth ("Pastorale') and the Seventh (which an admirer Richard Wagner called "the apotheosis of the dance"; its last (fourth) movement (and Stravinsky's Rite of Spring) also familar to those of us lucky enough to have grown up seeing Disney's Fantasia in movie theaters. But Dr. Bailey also introduced us to many other Romantic composers: Berlioz has written many wonderful symphonic poems (and I love The Damnation of Faust) that are standalone such as Harold en Italie (John Eliot Gardner has a wonderful recording of that) and the Symphonie Fantastique and opera overtures that work on their own (although quite a few of the operas did not succeed); the most famous of those are Le Carnaval Romain and Benvenuto Cellini (great recording of a bunch of them by Charles Dutoit-Montreal Symphony).
> 
> I was glad to see someone above mention Sibelius, as he has written a ton of what I consider Romantic-era music, tone poems, symphonies, even though to him (and other critics) it was very old-school for when it was written. Sibelius' Second Symphony is among the favorites of many a music lover who appreciates the symphonic form. (Oh, and the Grieg Piano Concerto is so popular!) (Perhaps you can tell my mind is just bursting with many of my favorite pieces I want to get in here stream-of-consciousness while still maintaining some kind of rational organization to what is turning out to be a very long note for me.) Check out Sibelius' Karelia Suite; En Saga; Pohjola's Daughter; The Swan of Tuonela; and the great Finlandia; as well as Lemminkainen Suite; Tapiola; the Sibelius Violin Concerto (Anne-Sophie Mutter/Andre Previn/DG does a bang-up job of that one). What else? Respighi, The Pines of Rome, the Fountains of Rome, and Feste Romane (some jaded musicians might tell you that their orchestrations are superior to their musical content; I disagree but they are mighty enjoyable if not terribly "sophisticated." Just lean back and enjoy it.)
> 
> ...


Wow. Lots of stuff in here. Many thanks! I will explore your suggestions soon! I like your comments regarding some pieces not being particularly sophisticated, but to just lean back and enjoy the music. I do that already with Metal (one of the reasons I like the overall genre is that there are so many different types to enjoy - perhaps there's more similarity there to Classical music than with the 'forms' of Metal that so many try to find). Sometimes I'm just in the mood for good melodic metal which really doesn't do much but is easy listening, sometimes (rarely) I enjoy the very technical performances of progressive metal, sometimes I just want to headbang to something straightforward, and sometimes I prefer something which I can headbang to but is also interesting musically (oddly enough most of this for me is melodic death metal).

So Classical Music, encompassing such a huge range of subgenres, feels like a natural fit to me.


----------



## gHeadphone (Mar 30, 2015)

Hey Robert.

2 lists i used that really helped me when i started out were the following 2:

www.classical-music.com/article/50-greatest-recordings-all-time
http://soon.cocoplastic.com/page/Gramophone-TOP-100-Greatest-Classical-Recording.aspx

There is likely a lot of debate about what should be contained in any top 50 or 100 list particularly if you know what you are talking about (i still consider myself a total newbie but back then i knew virtually nothing). I found them great because they exposed me to a lot of repertoire which was varied (Chamber, Orchestral, Opera, Song cycles, Solo instrumental) and at the very least was a good standard.

I used them as a jumping off point rather than an end goal. Saying that I've purchased 44 from the BBC top 50 over the last 2 years alone, but to be honest I've purchased 292 albums in 2 years and I've just gotten the Living Stereo Volume 2 from my sister from christmas (60 CDs) so I'm already in over my head.

Enjoy the journey, 2 years in and I'm loving every minute!!


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Btw Yngwie Malmsteen does a lot of mixing Classical with Metal. His first 3 albums are musts. Enjoy.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Robert Gamble said:


> Sibelius is one of my favorites already. I've listened to the 5th and 7th both.


The 4th Symphony is the only one I had troubles getting into. But the most well rounded collection outside of maybe Beethoven for Symphony cycles imo.


----------



## Robert Gamble (Dec 18, 2016)

neoshredder said:


> Btw Yngwie Malmsteen does a lot of mixing Classical with Metal. His first 3 albums are musts. Enjoy.


I actually picked up one of his right before I made the plunge into Classical.. Good stuff.


----------



## S P Summers (Dec 23, 2016)

Thank you SO much for all of these great recommendations. I am another person who will write very long, rambling paragraphs about my favorite music so I understand that it comes from a place of passion. You obviously have fantastic tastes, as Classical and Romantic era are my all time favorites as well. You mentioned many pieces of music I love, and some of it I do not recognize...

I just felt obligated to thank you, because I know before even listening that I'll be extending my list of favorite music as soon as I do.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

*Jon Leifs-Hekla*



> I like your comments regarding some pieces not being particularly sophisticated, but to just lean back and enjoy the music. I do that already with Metal (one of the reasons I like the overall genre is that there are so many different types to enjoy - perhaps there's more similarity there to Classical music than with the 'forms' of Metal that so many try to find). Sometimes I'm just in the mood for good melodic metal which really doesn't do much but is easy listening, sometimes (rarely) I enjoy the very technical performances of progressive metal, sometimes I just want to headbang to something straightforward, and sometimes I prefer something which I can headbang to but is also interesting musically (oddly enough most of this for me is melodic death metal).


Well I have never done Metal (OK maybe a little Black Sabbath and Grand Funk RR a long time ago, am I showing my ignorance yet) but I think I get the Headbanging thing just a little bit.

Let me introduce you to Classical Metal Headbanging: Jon Leif's Hekla, depicting the eruption of the Icelandic volcano of the same name. It is scored for traditional symphony plus chains, rocks, cannons, God knows what other absurdly impractical things. The reviewer here http://www.naturemusicpoetry.com/reviews/the-loudest-music-ever-written-probably calls it "probably the loudest music ever written." It is on a CD I have called Earquake which has some other thunderous pieces, but nothing approaching Hekla.

Here's a performance of it from YouTube:






Oh, did I mention Impressionist composers? Ravel, Debussy, The Afternoon of a Faun, La Mer, Jeux, Bolero, Ibert-Espana, Pavane pour une Infante Defunte, so many others!

:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------



## Lenny (Jul 19, 2016)

S P Summers said:


> Regarding the Brahms-
> 
> His sonatas are so beautiful and very dramatic. They are just wonderful. I don't know what it is about them; Brahms is a composer that really understood the piano and it truly shows in his solo piano compositions. People will recommend the Piano Concertos and the 4th symphony; but I didn't fall in love with Brahms until I heard his piano sonatas. I'd *liked* his symphonies before that; but I gained a new appreciation for them after studying the sonatas. My personal favorites are sonata #3, and sonata #2 btw.


This is good advice IMO, wish I had that back in the days... In addition to Brahms solo piano, I'd build up from his chamber works in general.

I don't think this can be generalized, but for Brahms it seems to be good to build from simple to more complex. For other composers, it may be different.

When you really know the language of Brahms, the symphonies and concertos open up for real.

For me the sonata #1 is always _the_ sonata. Funny thing - I had been listening to Brahms for quite a long time before I heard the sonata. After that, everything started to make sense.


----------



## S P Summers (Dec 23, 2016)

Lenny said:


> When you really know the language of Brahms, the symphonies and concertos open up for real.
> 
> For me the sonata #1 is always _the_ sonata. Funny thing - I had been listening to Brahms for quite a long time before I heard the sonata. After that, everything started to make sense.


Yep, so I guess I'm not the only one. I love Sonata #1 very much of course.


----------



## S P Summers (Dec 23, 2016)

Robert Gamble said:


> Can you point to a favorite on YouTube for me to check out?


Any Busoni performed by Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli is an excellent choice. As far as Godowsky, his music is difficult to find on places like YouTube performed by anybody other than Marc-Andre Hamelin. Ill try to find you a few recommended links, they are hard to find on YouTube.


----------



## S P Summers (Dec 23, 2016)

Hey man, sorry I've been slacking on recommending videos...

Here's an excellent recording of the Busoni Concerto in C by John Ogden- 




There is also a video of Hamelin performing it in concert on YouTube- he is stunning as always but unfortunately the audio quality is horrendous.

Busoni's "Chaconne" performed by Michelangeli, unfortunately it's one of those infuriating videos where it is split into two parts but this is probably the best performance I've heard regardless- 




Now, I'm trying for the life of me to find Marc-Andre Hamelin's recordings of both the Godowsky Passacaglia and the Sonata in E, but I think they have been deleted off YouTube. I'm going to hold off on recommending recordings of those pieces that I am not familiar with, because it is some of the most technically difficult piano music that's ever been composed, and there are very few people who are able to do it justice when they play it (for those who are able to play it at all). Marc-Andre Hamelin's technique is just unbelievable and he handles both the Passacaglia and the Sonata in E like the master he is.

You'll probably have to purchase them unfortunately, but I highly recommend doing so; especially if you've been enjoying the piano and want to hear what it sounds like when it is used to it's full potential. Godowsky composed some of the greatest piano music in history, I was completely blown away the first time I heard his music. I mean, I grew up with Liszt and a great fascination for highly technical piano music... Godowsky acheives this with such a rich elegance in sound however; no other music sounds like his. It is criminal how unknown Godowsky is outside of the "piano aficionado world". He was friends with Albert Einstein, that should tell you something. =P


----------



## S P Summers (Dec 23, 2016)

This is what you want right here. Buy it, dont think about it- JUST DO IT! https://www.amazon.ca/Godowsky-Sonata-Passacaglia-Marc-André-Hamelin/dp/B00005UO88

In addition to that incredible acheivement, there are the Etudes. https://www.amazon.ca/Godowsky-Comp...=UTF8&qid=1483401381&sr=1-7&keywords=godowsky

This is Godowsky's most famous work, they are a wonderful technical acheivement but I wouldn't recommend them for getting into Godowsky. If you are a pianist, or are familiar with the Chopin etudes you will certainly appreciate them; but listen to the Passacaglia and the Sonata in E first. That first CD I linked is absolutely unbelievable.


----------



## Robert Gamble (Dec 18, 2016)

S P Summers said:


> This is what you want right here. Buy it, dont think about it- JUST DO IT! https://www.amazon.ca/Godowsky-Sonata-Passacaglia-Marc-André-Hamelin/dp/B00005UO88
> 
> In addition to that incredible acheivement, there are the Etudes. https://www.amazon.ca/Godowsky-Comp...=UTF8&qid=1483401381&sr=1-7&keywords=godowsky
> 
> This is Godowsky's most famous work, they are a wonderful technical acheivement but I wouldn't recommend them for getting into Godowsky. If you are a pianist, or are familiar with the Chopin etudes you will certainly appreciate them; but listen to the Passacaglia and the Sonata in E first. That first CD I linked is absolutely unbelievable.


Hey, thanks for the links and recommendations. I went ahead and ordered that first CD (glad I don't stay up late and watch infomercials... I would be broke.. r).

Will let you know what I think after I get it!


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Robert Gamble said:


> (glad I don't stay up late and watch infomercials... I would be broke.. r).


Be even more careful about hanging around Current Listening--that thread is directly responsible for the break-up of numerous marriages on this site.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Blancrocher said:


> Be even more careful about hanging around Current Listening--that thread is directly responsible for the break-up of numerous marriages on this site.


As well as breaking of numerous bank accounts.

Perhaps some have even resorted to mugging people for cash to buy more music? Haven't heard, but wouldn't be surprised. :lol:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Blancrocher said:


> Be even more careful about hanging around Current Listening--that thread is directly responsible for the break-up of numerous marriages on this site.


Really? Who?


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Really? Who?


I was merely assuming. In point of fact, the only change in marital status I'm certain of is when a couple forum members got married to each other last year.

For my own part, I'm still in the disapproving "are you going to keep acquiring cds at this rate for the rest of your life?" stage, though I worry that I've only got about a year or two more before the serious conversations have to begin.

@ the op: I see you're getting into LVB's 3rd symphony--do you also have any of his piano sonatas and chamber works on the agenda?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Blancrocher said:


> I was merely assuming. In point of fact, the only change in marital status I'm certain of is when a couple forum members got married to each other last year.
> 
> For my own part, I'm still in the disapproving "are you going to keep acquiring cds at this rate for the rest of your life?" stage, though I worry that I've only got about a year or two more before the serious conversations have to begin.


Yeah. I get some flack whenever a new CD arrives and my listening room has so many...but to deflect the static, I simply point to all the Gucci pocketbooks and designer shoes. Neither of us is "innocent." :lol:


----------



## S P Summers (Dec 23, 2016)

You probably want to check out this concerto if you haven't heard it yet- this performance is unbelievable.


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

Robert Gamble said:


> Currently listening to Stanford's Symphony 3, "The Irish". I'm enjoying it. Not sure it's "memorable" in that I'll have it in my head afterwards, but is a generally mellow, warm, uplifting piece. Hmm, really liking the 4th Movement though.


If you like Stanford, I strongly recommend his 6 Irish Rhapsodies, written for a variety of featured instruments. They are not Beethoven, but they are wonderful in their own way. I can also recommend the Irish Symphony by Hamilton Harty, and his shorter pieces In Ireland and With the Wild Geese are terrific too.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

S P Summers said:


> You probably want to check out this concerto if you haven't heard it yet- this performance is unbelievable.


It is indeed, very good piano player.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2017)

Coincidentally my father just loaned me another batch of CDs; one of them was Stanford's Symphony No. 3 and the Irish Rhapsody No. 5, performed by the Ulster Orchestra with Vernon Handley conducting. I will listen to them today.


----------



## Robert Gamble (Dec 18, 2016)

S P Summers said:


> You probably want to check out this concerto if you haven't heard it yet- this performance is unbelievable.


I'll do that! So much classical music... so little time...


----------



## Robert Gamble (Dec 18, 2016)

JAS said:


> If you like Stanford, I strongly recommend his 6 Irish Rhapsodies, written for a variety of featured instruments. They are not Beethoven, but they are wonderful in their own way. I can also recommend the Irish Symphony by Hamilton Harty, and his shorter pieces In Ireland and With the Wild Geese are terrific too.


Thanks! I'll at least try to check them out soon!


----------



## Robert Gamble (Dec 18, 2016)

carol235 said:


> Coincidentally my father just loaned me another batch of CDs; one of them was Stanford's Symphony No. 3 and the Irish Rhapsody No. 5, performed by the Ulster Orchestra with Vernon Handley conducting. I will listen to them today.


How did you like them?


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

I should perhaps note that the Stanford Irish Rhapsodies were first issued as extra items to accompany the symphonies, but have also been collected as a set of their own.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2017)

I didn't get around to listening to the Symphony No. 3 until today, but I liked it, particularly the slow movement. I liked it enough to put on my "listen to it again soon" list.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2017)

I also listened to Symphony No. 4 in C Minor by Taneyev this afternoon and liked it very much. This is so much fun í ½í¸


----------



## Robert Gamble (Dec 18, 2016)

carol235, it is a lot of fun! I'm envious that you have a ready supplier of your new addiction. I use Youtube sometimes, but for some reason it's really hard for me to sit and listen to a whole piece on Youtube (it might have to do with that sidebar of OTHER music it suggests based on what I'm currently listening to).


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2017)

I AM very fortunate to have access to a huge classical music library, and I will inherit it when dad is gone because no one else is interested in it. I regret not getting into it earlier in my life; I've wasted so much time on pop/rock music. Perhaps music is never a total waste, no matter what type. 

But right now, I am enjoying the journey. Today I listened to the Paderewski Piano Concerto in A minor, which I enjoyed very much.


----------



## Robert Gamble (Dec 18, 2016)

carol235 said:


> I AM very fortunate to have access to a huge classical music library, and I will inherit it when dad is gone because no one else is interested in it. I regret not getting into it earlier in my life; I've wasted so much time on pop/rock music. Perhaps music is never a total waste, no matter what type.
> 
> But right now, I am enjoying the journey. Today I listened to the Paderewski Piano Concerto in A minor, which I enjoyed very much.


Music that moves you is never a waste. I still love certain songs from the 80's and 90's that remind me of how I felt back then even though similar songs today mean nothing to me and sound completely cheesy. Without my interest in metal I doubt I would ever have gotten into classical music (and I'm certainly not giving up metal!) Classical music wouldn't have spoken to ME at a younger age the way it does now. Doesn't mean it doesn't for other younger folks. Listened to Louise Farrenc's 1st symphony again on Sunday. Seemed appropriate for some reason to listen to this weekend, and I didn't regret it!


----------

